# Slow response time on Apache



## BotD (Jan 5, 2002)

For some reason, I'm having serious problems getting Apache to run well. I've got a webserver on a home network that's exposed to the internet for a few friends to use. I have no problems pinging the server, but whenever I try to pull a page from it, it takes 10+ seconds to get a response and load the front page, which isn't large by any means. This occurs both from behind the router and from the outside.

Any ideas?


----------



## linuxmav (Jan 29, 2003)

Question for yah, one are you typing in the domain name or ip, and two; what are your name servers


----------



## BotD (Jan 5, 2002)

I've tried both the IP and the hostname, both are giving similar results.

Name servers are 24.93.68.65 and 24.93.68.64.


----------

